# Ozboatie



## OZBOATIE (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi 
As you probably suspected I am in Australia
currently have a 36' Ocean going steel ketch, a 20' comet trailer sailer for the inshore lakes and rivers and a sailable dinghy just for fun
Looking to move the first two and relocate to a nauticat 33 does anyone out there have any reviews they can forward me
Cheers
Keith


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

G'day, Keith - Welcome to Sailnet.  

Exactly where are you?!? Australia is a mighty big place..

There are actually a few of us here from Down Under (we're slowly taking this site over from the Yanks ...but don't tell them that - they scare easily!)


----------



## OZBOATIE (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks 
We are on the mid north coast nsw
close to the great sailing places like myall lake port stephens and the Manning River as well as Walllace lakes at Foster
Good sailing


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Foster,
Welcome to Sailnet. We do have a former Nauticat owner on the site and he'll probably respond with his thoughts on the boat. I know he loved it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Keith,
From your post in another thread, I assume you know that my wife and I recently sold our NC33. Being an obsessive Nauticat owner for the past 4 years, I had collected a wealth of information on these boats - far too extensive to list here as general information. But, I would gladly provide direct answers to specific questions, if you are interested.

Once you accumulate over 10 posts, you will be able to communicate with other members by PM (Private Message). After which, feel free to send me a PM. In the meantime, here's a *review* by Jack Horner from a 2005 Spinsheet article. It's a jpg copy of a pdf I have on file which is fairly accurate - although his reference to later models having cored decks is inaccurate. All Nauticats have solid fiberglass decks - particularly valuable with the teak deck overlay models. If you have trouble reading it, I could email the pdf.

Best, TB


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome...pls. try to control your countrymen and marsupials here. I often wake to a major cleanup job!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Glad your here.


----------



## OZBOATIE (Aug 13, 2002)

Thank you Tb for the info and thanks to all for the welcome
Cheers
Keith


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

OZBOATIE said:


> Thanks
> We are on the mid north coast nsw
> close to the great sailing places like myall lake port stephens and the Manning River as well as Walllace lakes at Foster
> Good sailing


I'm jealous.. Don't come to Melbourne - don't even think about it - stay right where you are!! 

Cameron


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Ozboatie. Glad to hear from another Ozzie.

It's probably a bit big for what you are looking for, but there is actually a Nauticat 38 for sail at my club. Here is the link.

Ilenart


----------

